# Good shoulders/fronts



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know the front angulation and length of upper arm is somewhat of a problem in the breed as a whole. Does anyone have any pics of west German show line dogs with GOOD fronts? I'm trying to learn more about this part of the dog. I was with my breeder when she picked a puppy and she had us feel the bones b/c on supposedly had a better front, but I'd like to see some good/acceptable adults.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

bump! I have a hard time seeing pointing out good vs poor fronts.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, me too, still do. lol


----------

